
The man who grew a finger - epi0Bauqu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7354458.stm
======
jcl
This extracellular matrix stuff is quite exciting. They've actually managed to
reconstitute entire organs (but are of course still a long way from doing it
reliably for humans):

[http://www1.umn.edu/umnnews/Feature_Stories/Researchers_crea...](http://www1.umn.edu/umnnews/Feature_Stories/Researchers_create_a_new_heart_in_the_lab.html)

------
ericb
There was noise about trials of regrowing fingers on amputees using
extracellular. I have yet to hear anything, which makes me think it may not
have gone well.

